# Help needed



## gurdeep

I am trying to put dry coconut on to m&p in a nice flat layer on top and sides does any one know how
Sent from my HTC Desire S using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## lisamaliga

Generally it'll be on the top only unless you use a suspension base. Add about 1 Tablespoon per pound of m&p soap base. It should be added when the base is nearly melted, right before you add your fragrance.

Hope this helps!


----------



## gurdeep

Thanks but have you seen bomb cosmetics soap trying to dupe them

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## lisamaliga

They have pretty soaps. Yes, I see the soap you want to dupe. http://bombcosmetics.co.uk/handmade-soaps/cast-away-sliced-soap-boxed
They make it in a loaf mold and then cut the slices. Maybe the shredded coconut is added afterwards? I'm not sure. 
It's a thin layer of coconut, especially along the sides, which means the exfoliating properties won't be there after using it once or twice.


----------



## gurdeep

That's the one I just don't know how they do that yet

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Crombie

*Coconut in mp*

Keep in mind that coconut is a food.  Generally, most foods will eventually turn brown - or worst, moldy, in soap.


----------



## Obsidian

Could you take the cut soaps and dip the sides you want the coconut on in fresh m & p then press it into the coconut?


----------



## Crombie

*Cut Sides and coconut*

No, you can't do that because once you can cut MP it is not "sticky" nor wet and there is nothing for the coconut to stick to.  Again, coconut will turn brown and/or moldy and while it may look pretty for a little while, you certainly would not want to gift it or sell it because you would end up with a soap someone might be afraid to use for that reason.


----------



## gurdeep

I have done that but rather than get a smooth surface It's lumpy and also because it's on the outside it doesn't go brown at all

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Soap Making mobile app


----------

